# Big Block V8 or Diesel



## Will

I'm seriously considering a new truck. I've pretty much decided a 3/4 or 1 ton truck long wheel base with four doors, and service body makes the most since for my business. (80% residential remodels, new construction, a sewer replacements). The other 20% is service calls. I'm thnking a new truck, just to present a better image. I currently drive a 1993 Ram and a 1992 Step Van. 

With all the issues the newer diesels are having, I'm leaning towarrd a Big Block Gas engine. Either Ford Super Dudy or GMC?Chevy most likely. Anyone driving a gas Ford or Chevy 3/4/1 ton? Any issues? MPG?


----------



## OldSchool

Looks like you keep your work trucks a long time ..if this is the case might as well go diesel


----------



## TallCoolOne

What is deal killer for me is price of fuel

Right now Gas is 2.99 per gallon and Diesel is 3.69, that is a deal breaker for me.

Years ago Diesel was always cheaper than gas.......


----------



## Will

OldSchool said:


> Looks like you keep your work trucks a long time ..if this is the case might as well go diesel


I would plain on keeping it for as ong as it makes since to keep owning it. But, are the diesels of today as reliable as they used to be? I don't feel they are.


----------



## OldSchool

Will said:


> I would plain on keeping it for as ong as it makes since to keep owning it. But, are the diesels of today as reliable as they used to be? I don't feel they are.


A lot of crap has been added got pollution control and safeties ... This is what goes wrong ... The engine itself never really changed ...
If they could take all that extra junk off the engine would never fail...

Go with the diesel if you intend to keep the vehicle ... You will get a lot more mileage on the engine


----------



## Will

Seems most gas engines will go 200,000 pretty easy without much issues. Diesel maybe 300,000 miles. The horror stories you read on the newer diesels sure make it seem like the gas engines would be the cheaper option in the long run. Diesels hold there value better though.


----------



## rocksteady

As far as Ford goes, I don't know much about the reliability of the new 6.7l Powerstorke Scorpion though I think I've heard good things. I know the last few generations, basically everything going back to the venerable 7.3l, have been disappointments. 




Paul


----------



## plbgbiz

There's nothing I think I would actually need a diesel for on a plumbing service truck. More expensive fuel and more expensive maintenance.

However, if I were getting a one-man-shop truck for myself I would get another Isuzu NPR with a 14' box and ramp. I'd have to look at the performance ratings of the gas first because of the upfront cost and continued expense of having a diesel.

Longevity in an owner operated vehicle is a wash to me because I take excellent care of any vehicle I work out of. I'll effectively run a gas engine long enough that the service life comparison to diesel won't really matter.


----------



## OldSchool

You guys are lucky ... Because the body goes long before the engine up here ...

Dam salt 

Looking at 5 yr life span


----------



## Will

Don't really want another NPR. I got a comparable vehicle in the Step Van. I don't do near the service work I used too. I'm going to do some test driving. 

On gas engines any pluses to either the Ford 6.2 or GM 6.0?


----------



## gear junkie

Are you doing the work yourself or will be taking it to a shop? If you're going with diesel...would it be a good shop you would take it to? I really like my 5.7 chevy engine, very easy to work on and find parts for. The absolute only reason I would go for diesel is the jake brake. A lot of my friends roll with Cummins diesel and they think they're cool but it seems at least once a year, their truck is in the shop with repairs going for quite a bit. Injectors what they're always talking about. 

I get 11mpg in my 2001 workhorse.


----------



## Will

I have a similar Van to yours. I like it, its just not practical for most of the work I do. I got it for so cheap, its more of mobile billboard than work truck. Works well for drain cleaning. Thats about all I use it for.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Will said:


> Seems most gas engines will go 200,000 pretty easy without much issues. Diesel maybe 300,000 miles. The horror stories you read on the newer diesels sure make it seem like the gas engines would be the cheaper option in the long run. Diesels hold there value better though.


Cummins, cummins, cummins. 

They have a proven after-treatment system, i idle my truck all the time and have no problems what so ever, and I drive like a grandpa and no problems yet. 

The urea systems on the dodge c&c trucks won't freeze up and give you great mileage. 

I have the pickup model with just the dpf and NOX catalyst and get great mileage. 

Go cummins, cant beat it.

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Mississippiplum

My truck is a 2012 Ram 2500 with high output cummins diesel, and I am very pleased

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Mississippiplum

rocksteady said:


> As far as Ford goes, I don't know much about the reliability of the new 6.7l Powerstorke Scorpion though I think I've heard good things. I know the last few generations, basically everything going back to the venerable 7.3l, have been disappointments.
> 
> Paul


6.7 powerstroke is total shiot, turbo problems galore and emission system problems. also the fuel system has some major problems.

6.6 duramax is trash as well, it has emission system problems and even some fuel injection system problems 

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## AndersenPlumbing

If your gonna go gas, go with the GM 6.0L


----------



## Hillside

I'd get sumthn like this


----------



## Hillside

Or this but crew cab, but that's just me, I'm going to get something like this one in the upcoming year or so


----------



## rocksteady

I would love something like the second one you posted. Built on a 4x4 Ford F650. :thumbsup:








Paul


----------



## mpot

I got into a '12 crew cab long bed. Ford 6.2L. It doesn't have the power of my personal '11 6.7L, but after doing the calculations I would have to put 200k MORE miles on the diesel to make the better mpg matter. My plan is to always to have a truck payment...and a warranty. The power of the v10 would be nice but that mpg is like 6-7 I think.


----------



## rocksteady

My V-10 extended cargo van got about 7mpg. My current 7.3l van gets a steady 11.5mpg. In the 23k miles I've put on the new van, I've saved almost enough to cover the cost of buying it. If I figure an average of $4 per gallon of gas and $4.25 per gallon of diesel, I've saved about $4600 in fuel costs. My oil changes have probably added $300 and I haven't had any powertrain repairs yet. Add in the fact that even at 283k on the clock, the diesel will still plug along for many years. 

This is all based on me buying my van used. A new truck is a bit different since a diesel is going to be at least $10k more than a gas truck. 





Paul


----------



## Hillside

In my case I just can't get myself to purchase new, worrying about scratches,dings and the price, I'd rather kick someone while there down and lowball them with cash in hand and pay 1/3 the price that they paid 4 years ago for it, but I'm that way with anything I buy, I can't let myself pay sucker price for anything.... I gotta have some kind of deal or I won't buy it, my 00 excursion had the 7.3 in it, it was the best vehicle ive owned, i had a high press oil line bust and the normal cps problem amd the fuel bowl orings leak when they changed the fuel to ultra low sulfer, but that was it, I like the duramax and that's what I'd prob end up buying, I do a lot of hill driving and with the torque of the diesel and an option for a exhaust brake seems like a good choice for me


----------



## gear junkie

Hillside said:


> Or this but crew cab, but that's just me, I'm going to get something like this one in the upcoming year or so


Could you imagine trying to get out the back and miss a step? long way down


----------



## Epox

My 95 7.3 diesel has 380+ and still runs great, problem is everything else is wearing out. Front end, cracking metal on doors, etc.
But then again, it's a 95 and has had a hard life. 
Service trucks take a hard beating, something to think about.


----------



## Hillside

It'd have to have a tommy gate


----------



## flynnstone

Hillside said:


> In my case I just can't get myself to purchase new, worrying about scratches,dings and the price, I'd rather kick someone while there down and lowball them with cash in hand and pay 1/3 the price that they paid 4 years ago for it, but I'm that way with anything I buy, I can't let myself pay sucker price for anything.... I gotta have some kind of deal or I won't buy it, my 00 excursion had the 7.3 in it, it was the best vehicle ive owned, i had a high press oil line bust and the normal cps problem amd the fuel bowl orings leak when they changed the fuel to ultra low sulfer, but that was it, I like the duramax and that's what I'd prob end up buying, I do a lot of hill driving and with the torque of the diesel and an option for a exhaust brake seems like a good choice for me


Same here, any large purchase i buy used.


----------



## flynnstone

Another option is one of those sprinters cut-aways with a service body, that would be one of my top picks and i'm always hearing guys getting about 20mpg loaded out of them.


----------



## Will

I can get a Ram 3500 ST dually for around 35k. That's cheaper than a Ford or GM with a gas engine....might have to go test drive a Cummins Ram this weekend.


----------



## flynnstone

Will said:


> I can get a Ram 3500 ST dually for around 35k. That's cheaper than a Ford or GM with a gas engine....might have to go test drive a Cummins Ram this weekend.


That's what i want one day, an early 3rd gen cummins (i have a '93 1st gen cummins now)


----------



## Mississippiplum

flynnstone said:


> That's what i want one day, an early 3rd gen cummins (i have a '93 1st gen cummins now)


I love the 1st gens, got any pics?

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Baloo

I've gone through a few service rigs in the last 16 years and finally have my dream service rig. A 2002 Ford E350 with a v10 and 4x4. All the power options including rear heat and air conditioning. I bought use a couple of months ago with only 30,000 miles on it and new tires. I wasn't needing a new rig yet but they price made it worth while to buy it now. I love everything about it, especially the motor. All the power I want and need for the hills and the mileage is close to everything else i've driven. Power just takes a certain amount of few. For me I get between 9 and 11 mpg.

My small block Chevy got the same mpg, but gutless as hell. My second generation Cummings got about 2-3 mpg better. My third generation only 1-2 mpg better, but only after I had it chipped and exhausted. For the little improvement in mileage, I couldn't justify the diesel just because of the higher fuel cost.

I'm still good friends with my old boss who owns a Engine machine shop and he loves the new diesels. They keep him busy. He recommends not getting a third generation or newer Cummings, a Duramax newer then 2005, or any of the 6.0L or newer Fords. He also recommends staying away from diesels if you're only doing short trips. It shortens their life. They are designed to run, not stop and start.

Now with that all said, if a persons heart is set on a diesel, and that is what they want and can afford, go for it, but if you have to justify the costs in any way, then stick with gas. My pencil and calculator just can make the extra expense work. I have 200,000 miles diesel, and 250,000 miles gas experience in just service vehicles for my own experience.

On a side note, the local beer distributor runs v10s in their Ford E350 delivery vans and puts a lot of miles on them everyday. He trades them in after they go 200,000 plus miles. I think if anyone could justify a diesel, they could.


----------



## Cuda

Another thing when trying to figure out your potential costs is to think about gearing. We have some diesel, v-8's and ford v-10. Our f-350 has the v10 but like 3.73 or so gears the f-450 has 4.88 gears and the same v-10, the f-350 can get 12mpg but no mater what the f-450 is always around 6-8 mpg. If I could choose because of current fuel prices I would leave the f-350 alone with the v-10 it has but I would have the power stroke diesel in our f-450 and I think I would save money. Our cummins is way better gets 16-22mpg but is only a single wheel not a dually and we tow a lot of trailers.


----------



## Will

More research I do, the new Ford 6.2 gas engine seems to the best bet. I love diesels, but the EPA crap is killing them...


----------



## flynnstone

Mississippiplum said:


> I love the 1st gens, got any pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10.5


I'll take some and try and post, if i can figure how to from the phone lol


----------



## Hillside

Found one for you


----------



## Protech

OldSchool said:


> A lot of crap has been added got pollution control and safeties ... This is what goes wrong ... The engine itself never really changed ...
> If they could take all that extra junk off the engine would never fail...
> 
> Go with the diesel if you intend to keep the vehicle ... You will get a lot more mileage on the engine


Yeah if you rip all the crap off of the exhaust and install a fuel programmer you can get crazy good gas mileage. My buddy has a chevy 2500 with the duramax and gets like 23mpg. That's crazy for a truck that size. And it's lifted with giant wheels.


----------



## mpot

My 6.7 ford get on average 17.5 mpg stock. I added 35" tires and Sacrificed just under 1mpg. When I tow an excavator or skidder the mpg doesn't drop much. I drove a 7.3 for years...GREAT engine btw. Skipped the 6.0. Had a 6.4 which I did not like. Never looked back after this new engine from ford. 
I have always been a Ford guy. I do not bad mouth Chevy or dodge, out loud anyway!


----------



## Will

Protech said:


> Yeah if you rip all the crap off of the exhaust and install a fuel programmer you can get crazy good gas mileage. My buddy has a chevy 2500 with the duramax and gets like 23mpg. That's crazy for a truck that size. And it's lifted with giant wheels.


I read about that, but it kills your warranty right? Also how much does the programmer cost to buy and install?


----------



## Will

Mississippiplum said:


> Cummins, cummins, cummins.
> 
> They have a proven after-treatment system, i idle my truck all the time and have no problems what so ever, and I drive like a grandpa and no problems yet.
> 
> The urea systems on the dodge c&c trucks won't freeze up and give you great mileage.
> 
> I have the pickup model with just the dpf and NOX catalyst and get great mileage.
> 
> Go cummins, cant beat it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10.5


Can you explain the after treatment system? I still read about the horror stories online from people that don't drive them hard enough. There is a law suit in Texas about the issues with the 6.7 cummins


----------



## MarkToo

Big block for fun.

Diesel for work...


----------



## Mississippiplum

Will said:


> Can you explain the after treatment system? I still read about the horror stories online from people that don't drive them hard enough. There is a law suit in Texas about the issues with the 6.7 cummins


Yes I can, the newer cummins have no issues, as many flashes have solved sooted turbos and such. 

On the dodge diesel pick ups up got a NOX canister a diesel particulant filter and catalytic converter, and also got an exhaust gas recirc system on the engine. Ever so often the ecm dumps fuel into the engine on the exhaust stroke which makes its way to the dpf (diesel particulant filter) were the fuel ignites and burns the soot out of the filter (called a regeneration or just regen for short) The problems with the cummins emission systems are a thing of the past. 

Now on the cummins diesels in commercial vehicles and the dodge chassis and cab trucks u got a selective catalytic reduction system that uses a chemical called urea to neutralize the compounds in the exhaust. Now you still got a dpf and catalytic converter and egr system but there's less egr flow and the dpf stays cleaner which leads to less regens. 

the early emission systems made by cummins that went into dodge trucks had slight issues when they were introduced in 2007.5 but were quickly resolved by late 2009 early 2010. 

The cummins after-treatment systems are reliable and durable. 

Now to talk about deletes (the removal of this equipment including the egr system)

Doing deletes can increase fuel Econemy and eliminate possible future maintaince issues. And can allow you to roll coal over a$$hole drivers. engine life can be increased by doing deletes if the trucked is properly tuned with a tuner. 
To do deletes a tuner must be used to flash the ecm so that the emission system can be deactivated without causing a Check engine light and limp home mode. 

I recommend a tuner made by h&s preformance, just don't run a hot tune with to much timing or running a cooler tune with to much timing as head gasket failure will result. 

Just so everyone knows, I idle my truck alot, and don't do alot of interstate driving, but do occasional towing and so far my truck has been problem free, and I'm almost at 3k miles. 

And don't be worried about the fuel Econemy on a stock truck as it will increase by 2-3 mpg after the break in period which is 6k-10k miles

I go through about 2 regens per tank of fuel, and they last maybe 30 minutes and are undetectable. The only thing I notice is the smell of burnt soot when I stand outside the truck. 

When I do alot of interstate driving or towing I go through maybe 1 regen per tank of fuel. 

will I delete? 

Hell yeah, but not till my warrantee is up at 100 thousand miles.
Do I need to? Hell no
Doing deletes are a personal choice, but I know many people that have over 100k miles on stock dodge cummins with emissions systems that are still running strong with no problems. 

I have plans to put a 4 inch straight pipe on my truck with xrt pro tuner, and egr delete.

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Will

After taking all that exhaust crap off, I bet that diesel will make one hell of a good truck. Doesn't seem like a simple job thoiugh taking all that exhaust crap though.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Will said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki5FWvBuaeI
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=re7sV-KiAGs
> 
> After taking all that exhaust crap off, I bet that diesel will make one hell of a good truck. Doesn't seem like a simple job thoiugh taking all that exhaust crap though.


All on road diesels after 2007.5 use an egr system and either a scr system to treat the exhaust or a dpf and NOX filter. 

It's fairly easy to remove the emissions equipment, the engine will be more responsive and better fuel Econemy will result and possible future maintainance issues will be prevented, just don't run hot tunes and ull be fine.

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Will

So do you think the Chassis Rams have the cleaner and more reliable engine? Do all the Chassis Rams use Urea? Even the 3500?


----------



## Mississippiplum

Will said:


> So do you think the Chassis Rams have the cleaner and more reliable engine? Do all the Chassis Rams use Urea? Even the 3500?


Both the pickup and chasis are reliable, and both are clean, theres no problems with sticking EGR valves or such problems from soot. One thing about the SCR system is you have more moving parts, and you have to factor the price of urea in to your operating costs ( urea is cheap) and you can get about 3-5k miles off a tank of urea which is like 8 gallons I believe. but you do get slightly Better mpg with urea. I think it costs like 25 dollars to fill up the urea tank. 

Now with the DPF and the NOX catalyst (on the pickup models) you have less moving parts= less possible failure points. but you do get slightly less mpg's then the SCR system. But it's still a reliable system that doesn't need urea (I have this system on my truck and have no complaints). 

Now the all the 2013 ram models with the cummins will have the SCR system due to stricter emissions requirements. so keep that in mind when buying. 

Just checked and just the 4500 and 5500 chassis have the SCR system.

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Will

Mississippiplum said:


> *6.7 powerstroke is total shiot, turbo problems galore and emission system problems. also the fuel system has some major problems.*
> 
> 6.6 duramax is trash as well, it has emission system problems and even some fuel injection system problems
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10.5



From what I have been researching and reading, the new Ford 6.7 Powerstroke has been pretty good.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Will said:


> From what I have been researching and reading, the new Ford 6.7 Powerstroke has been pretty good.


The engine has turbo and emission system problems. And the fuel rails and lines rust up bad causing more problems 

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## mpot

Mississippiplum said:


> The engine has turbo and emission system problems. And the fuel rails and lines rust up bad causing more problems
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10.5


I have never claimed to be any good with automotive repair and my knowledge is very limited as far as knowing what the best set up is concerning diesel trucks. What I do know is my '011 6.7l has been flawless. The def fluid gets annoying to add but I believe that is just the way it is now. I have 25k on it. Only real work it sees is light snow removal (md sucks) and the occasional excavator behind it. My cousin on the other hand runs 5 6.7l dump stake body's all day long. He claims best engine yet. More power and better mpg. 
We have not experienced any issues as of yet. Great running, driving trucks.


----------



## Mississippiplum

mpot said:


> I have never claimed to be any good with automotive repair and my knowledge is very limited as far as knowing what the best set up is concerning diesel trucks. What I do know is my '011 6.7l has been flawless. The def fluid gets annoying to add but I believe that is just the way it is now. I have 25k on it. Only real work it sees is light snow removal (md sucks) and the occasional excavator behind it. My cousin on the other hand runs 5 6.7l dump stake body's all day long. He claims best engine yet. More power and better mpg.
> We have not experienced any issues as of yet. Great running, driving trucks.


Glad to hear that Atleast some people are pleased. Although I have heard horror stories about the 6.7 strokers.

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## mpm

I own three diesels, a 7.3 F-350, 6.0 E-350 and a 3rd gen 5.9 cummins.

That cummins engine is the best purchase I have ever made. What a beast for power and its so much easier to work on, I can actually see to the ground on both sides of the engine!!!

I also have a E-250 gasser.

If you ask me I prefer the diesels, better gas milage for running around. My 5.9 has a cat delete and I've gotten it up to 27.9 MPG according to the MPG lie-o-meter.

They also last a lot longer. My 7.3 has 180k, runs like a champ. Now the 6.0 drives me a little nuts, but its got 105k the only things that have given me problems are the break booster pump, the egr valve and the TFT sensor. Mostly easy fixes besides the booster pump.

I only pull a 2.5k trailer occasionally (jetter) my cummins doesn't seem to know its there, neither does the 7.3

I've heard some horror stories of the 6.4 (like the 6.0) and the first couple years of the 6.7 cummins. 

I'd buy another 5.9 cummins in an instant. 

Get a good diesel and you won't go wrong...


----------



## flynnstone

Mississippiplum said:


> I love the 1st gens, got any pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10.5


Sorry man, I can't figure out how to post a pic with the phone. I'm on cumminsforum.com and there's a pic of it in my avatar, it's a white '93 w250 flatbed w/ a 5" stack coming out of it.


----------



## Mississippiplum

flynnstone said:


> Sorry man, I can't figure out how to post a pic with the phone. I'm on cumminsforum.com and there's a pic of it in my avatar, it's a white '93 w250 flatbed w/ a 5" stack coming out of it.


I frequent that same forum (don't have an account) and think I seen your truck, it's a kick ass first gen, that's for sure.

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## flynnstone

Mississippiplum said:


> I frequent that same forum (don't have an account) and think I seen your truck, it's a kick ass first gen, that's for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10.5


My name is crfsti on that forum, thanks it's a work in progress.


----------



## Will

Unless something drastic happens at the dealer I'm going with a F-350 6.2 or a gently used F350 with a V10. Can't justify spending the extra coin for a diesel when the 6.2 or V10 will work just fine with less maintenance and will tow a mini excavator just fine.


----------



## damnplumber

Will said:


> I can get a Ram 3500 ST dually for around 35k. That's cheaper than a Ford or GM with a gas engine....might have to go test drive a Cummins Ram this weekend.


I have 3 Dodge trucks with the Cummins... a '93 with 410k, two '96's 275k and 285k miles. All great trucks but the '93 is falling apart around the perfect running engine. I also have an '05 Chevy Cutaway plumbers body van with the 6.0 that gets 8mpg. nice van but I love the Cummins and the exhaust brakes are wonderfull!
If my van had a Cummins that would be the perfect service vehicle


----------



## damnplumber

Mississippiplum said:


> I love the 1st gens, got any pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10.5


Second gens are my favorite


----------



## Will

damnplumber said:


> I have 3 Dodge trucks with the Cummins... a '93 with 410k, two '96's 275k and 285k miles. All great trucks but the '93 is falling apart around the perfect running engine. I also have an '05 Chevy Cutaway plumbers body van with the 6.0 that gets 8mpg. nice van but I love the Cummins and the exhaust brakes are wonderfull!
> If my van had a Cummins that would be the perfect service vehicle


How many of those Rams did you have tranny problems with?


----------



## Mississippiplum

damnplumber said:


> I have 3 Dodge trucks with the Cummins... a '93 with 410k, two '96's 275k and 285k miles. All great trucks but the '93 is falling apart around the perfect running engine. I also have an '05 Chevy Cutaway plumbers body van with the 6.0 that gets 8mpg. nice van but I love the Cummins and the exhaust brakes are wonderfull!
> If my van had a Cummins that would be the perfect service vehicle


Only a cummins could handle those miles. The cummins will outlast the vehicle their put into. My grandpa drove an international 18 wheeler with a cummins in it for 20 years and put 3 million miles on it. Only a cummins could do that :thumbups: 

Nice line up of trucks btw.

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## alberteh

we got 2 v-10 ford gas jobbers, each burns 2 liters a week in oil.

no thanks.

Diesel.


----------



## rocksteady

Mississippiplum said:


> Only a cummins could handle those miles. The cummins will outlast the vehicle their put into. My grandpa drove an international 18 wheeler with a cummins in it for 20 years and put 3 million miles on it. Only a cummins could do that :thumbups:
> 
> Nice line up of trucks btw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10.5


 
My 7.3l has more miles than 2 of those Dodges. I hope it makes it to the 3rd one and I see no reason why it won't. Not trying to start a fight. :whistling2:










Paul


----------



## Will

7.3 turbo international is hands down the best diesel available in a personal pick up. I got one locally here, a 95' F350 crew cab dually 7.3 with 103k miles. I'm gonna check it out. Didn't really want another older truck, but if that one is in good shape, it's going to be hard to pass up a 7.3 with that kind of mileage.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Will said:


> 7.3 turbo international is hands down the best diesel available in a personal pick up. I got one locally here, a 95' F350 crew cab dually 7.3 with 103k miles. I'm gonna check it out. Didn't really want another older truck, but if that one is in good shape, it's going to be hard to pass up a 7.3 with that kind of mileage.


yes the 7.3 idi's are good engines, the best engine ford ever used. But a 5.9 cummins is a lot better IMO.

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Will

Anyone driving a LBZ Duramax? (2006-2007 models) Got one local here in good shape. 

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/cto/3461002126.html


----------



## alberteh

I got one, love it. I got a 07 CC 4X4 2500. paid 23000 CDN for it with 100,000 KM on it.

so far so good, lots of power, comfy, great in cold weather etc

watch for: T-case pump rub, rear wheel seal went on mine (ez fix), 

don't know much about prices in OK...

PM me if you would like more information...

edit, just re-read your original post:

LBZ has no fancy new emission controls to break so is very reliable. off the top of my head people i know have: 2001 600,000+km (odo broke), 2005 300,000 KM 04 375,000km, 07.5 400,000 KM I live in the boonies and these trucks are all used in -40C regularly, some of them are driven in the bush for logging etc.

all trucks still goin AFAIK and with repairs being wear items only (nothing major)


----------



## Plumberman911

Mississippiplum said:


> yes the 7.3 idi's are good engines, the best engine ford ever used. But a 5.9 cummins is a lot better IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10.5


I have one 7.3 Desiel ford f350. Bought it less than 2 months ago. Had 320,000 miles. There first scheduled maintenance is 420,000. I put a water pump on it. But it runs and pulls great. I like it. Don't like filling it. I'm glad I bought it


----------



## Will

Plumberman911 said:


> I have one 7.3 Desiel ford f350. Bought it less than 2 months ago. Had 320,000 miles. There first scheduled maintenance is 420,000. I put a water pump on it. But it runs and pulls great. I like it. Don't like filling it. I'm glad I bought it


7.3 turbo Powerstrokes are strong long running engines. There trannys aren't the best, and there thirsty for a diesel they are hard to beat. I've always got my eye open for gently used 7.3s, but there hard to come by.


----------

